
SCALABILITY, CONTROL, AND ISOLATION ON NEXT-GENERATION NETWORKS - YouKnowBetter
https://www.scion-architecture.net/
======
YouKnowBetter
Adrian Perrig did a presentation last week that I attended. It was impressive
but I can't help but wonder why this has not recieved any large scale
attention.

The concept seems both alien and sound, the source code is on Github, some
ISP's seem to be "prepairing" but I have not found any discussions, neither
pro nor con, about it.

Since there are a lot of smart coders & networks here: would some of you care
to share you mind and shed some light on the subject?

